# XSD Datum - welches Format?



## nocturne (22. Feb 2012)

Hi,

ich habe folgendes Datum in XML:
2012-01-22T10:01:04+0100

Jedoch wird es als Fehlerhaft validiert. Jemand eine Idee?

XSD-Knoten ist:  <element name="registred" type="dateTime" maxOccurs="1" minOccurs="1"></element>


----------



## Andi_CH (22. Feb 2012)

XML Validation: XML Validation

Meint: "No errors were found" - Der Fehler muss wohl woanders liegen

eingegebene Zeile:
[XML]<element name="registred" type="dateTime" maxOccurs="1" minOccurs="1">2012-01-22T10:01:04+0100</element> [/XML]


----------



## musiKk (22. Feb 2012)

Ich vermute, die Zeitzone ist falsch. Laut Spezifikation ist die Zeitzone u.a. [c]hh:mm[/c]. Bei Dir fehlt der Doppelpunkt.



Andi_CH hat gesagt.:


> XML Validation: XML Validation
> 
> Meint: "No errors were found" - Der Fehler muss wohl woanders liegen
> 
> ...



Was auch immer das mit dem Thema zu tun haben soll...


----------



## Andi_CH (22. Feb 2012)

Die Aussage war, dass es falsch validiert wird - da ich mich gerade mit XML zu beschäftigen beginne und keinen Fehler erkennen konnte wollte ich einfach auch wissen was daran falsch sein soll und habe das validiert.

Was habe ich denn falsch verstanden?


----------



## dzim (22. Feb 2012)

Wie der Vorposter schon schrieb: Der Zeitzone fehlt es am Doppelpunkt!

Statt

```
2012-02-22T03:00:00+0100
```
muss es eben 

```
2012-02-22T03:00:00+01:00
```
heißen...


----------



## dzim (22. Feb 2012)

BTW: Warum eine konkrete Zeit im XML-Schema angeben?


----------



## nocturne (22. Feb 2012)

Das mit dem Doppelpunkt wird auch falsch validiert.


Problem nicht gelöst.


----------



## nocturne (22. Feb 2012)

Andi_CH hat gesagt.:


> Die Aussage war, dass es falsch validiert wird - da ich mich gerade mit XML zu beschäftigen beginne und keinen Fehler erkennen konnte wollte ich einfach auch wissen was daran falsch sein soll und habe das validiert.
> 
> Was habe ich denn falsch verstanden?



Du magst dich mit XML auskennen, aber XSD funktioniert etwas anders ...


----------



## dzim (22. Feb 2012)

Kannst du die XML die due validieren willst mal schicken?
Und wogegen du es validierst?


----------



## nocturne (22. Feb 2012)

Habs selbst gelöst, 

war eine kombination aus UTF-16 deklaration und UTF-8 Inhalt und CDATA um das Datum.


----------



## dzim (23. Feb 2012)

Dann das Thema doch noch bitte als gelöst markieren ;-)


----------

